Ask HN: What is your best advice to devs who want to contribute to open source? - overcode
======
avichalp
Talk to maintainers. Approach them on email/twitter/project specific
communities. Tell them you want to contribute and how you can be helpful. Most
maintainers are looking for help. They will be happy to mentor you.

~~~
overcode
Thanks. Getting started is a hurdle - I often look at an interesting project
on github and find it difficult to identify what can be improved.

------
jppope
Work on the non-sexy things first. Documentation, testing, promotion. These
are the things that projects need the most to be successful.

